# What bothers you at shows?



## fuadteagan

What bothers you?:?


----------



## Sophie19

Texting while mounted and out of control children.


----------



## BarefootBugsy

People who jump 438945 practise jumps before they enter the arena. The horse would be too tired to jump its best!


----------



## upnover

bad footing. a bad gate person. bathrooms far from the rings. reeeeeally hot weather.


----------



## IslandWave

Ditto the bad footing and ring stewards!

Also, rude people in the warm-up. I know you're riding an upper level horse because of the double bridle and shadbelly and that it means you can ride very accurately, but it doesn't mean that you shoud ride THAT close to my horse and stuff us into the corner. Do you know I could have turned her butt and she would have kicked you and your fancy horse?! I know I'm only doing Training Level, but my warm-up matters just as much as yours. Seriously, show some riding etiquette and be glad I wasn't riding my green young stallion.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

So much! :lol:

I really can't stand people who don't know how to keep distance. I'll be trotting happily in the warm up arena, and then hear a horse that seems awfully close to me. I turn around, and see a horse going up my horse's butt!

Another thing that bugs me is in the warm up arena the people who take up half the arena to lunge. Either make it a small circle, or only lunge when no one is in the arena with you (during popular classes etc).

Oh, and bad footing as well. Already been mentioned though!

Those are really my pet peeves. I could probably think of more, but oh well! :roll:


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

Heat, rude/biased judges, and definetly agree with the rude people in the warm up! And really gross bathroom facilities, I'd rather use my trailer!


----------



## fuadteagan

Sorry, I was in a rush and never posted what bothers me. Well, alot! I hate when people put you, your horse, there horse, or them in a bad situation. Like not calling a jump in warm up or sitting on there horse, on the phone. Not trying to stay out of someones way if they are going the opposite way. Not which side they are coming up on. Getting too close to horses with red ribbons on there tail. So much more!!!!


----------



## fuadteagan

Oh and rude judges!


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I agree with a lot of what's already been said. I also am really bothered by:

*Out of control horse that should be nowhere near a show.

*Loose dogs...

*Kids or Adults who blame someone else for their own problems. Pinning the blame on the judge, ring master, other riders, or your horse doesn't solve the problem. 

*Rude riders. I've actually had a girl slap my horse purposely with a crop while passing, another girl kicked me in the leg while passing, etc.

*Trainers who go around criticizing every horse at the show that they didn't train.

*Poor sportsmanship.

*Unorganized show staff.

*Riders who have no business showing as they can't keep their horse under control. I understand shows are fun in all, but why rush into one and put yourself and others in danger?

And there's some more I'm sure. lol


----------



## back in the crosby again

Just as a reply not an excuse to those who said out of control horse. There are those horses who work wonderfully at home and then bring them into a crazy show atmosphere and they become a fire breathing beast. Been there and done that. 

I once had been working with a little mare who was calm relaxed hunter when I rode her at home(barn where she was boarded) and even rode her in a schooling show there. When we went out to a larger show, she became a ball of nerves, shaking and it was all I could do to just do a lot of small circles in the warm up while shouting "Excuse Me" "Sorry" "Coming Through" to the other riders who where all looking down their noses at me. We ended up scratching all the classes. 

So now as I have learned from this I try to take my horses out to as many different places I can before entering a show. Of course this was not an option for me then, as I did not have a truck and trailer. (or even a driver's license)


----------



## DrumRunner

:? ALOT..

number one problem EVER - Stupid people!

people bringing a horse to a show who is known to pull back from the trailer and break their halter/leadrope and then blame the horse. 

People walking through the people loping circles warming up and create a five horse pile up. Yes, I just love when you cut me off and cause the person behind me to run into my horses butt.

Children running around

Dogs running around

People running the snot out of their horse for no reason - Not warming up..

Not warming up before you run

People who don't water their horse all day

People not being at the gate when you have been called three times to run. Um, they call you ahead of time and you should be waiting. 

People who stand in the alley way and get mad at YOU when you run out of the arena. 

Horses that are kickers with no ribbon in their tail..the no ribbon in tail owners who get mad at you because their horse kicked at you even when you are fifteen feet away.

People riding in spurs when they are not necessary because you look cool with them on. Yeah, you just look stupid.

People with NO manners. :evil:

This one is just me but it seriously bugs me..People who wear their halter under their headstall as a tiedown. :roll:

Alot..I could go on forever..


----------



## smrobs

My biggest pet peeve at shows is seeing parents force their children to ride horses that they are obviously scared of and aren't experienced enough to handle. Then the parents yell at the kid because they blew the pattern or started crying :evil:.


----------



## MIEventer

I really don't get bothered a lot, when I am at a comp, I am too focused on "us" to notice. There was a recent HT that I couldn't ride, because my horse was back sore and I had to scratch, so I went with my Team to offer support and be a groom - I was able to witness more than I would if I were riding.

- How unorganized the event was. 

- Riders who beat their horses at fences when they refuse. That bothers me beyond belief. 

- Riders who sponge their horses faces, to get a fake headset for the dressage phase. Really...you think the Judge doesn't see this? 

- Spoiled brats, who expect their parents to do everything for them. This is YOUR event, not your Mothers or Fathers. YOU tack up your own horse. YOU organize your tack and equipment so you know where it is. YOU groom your own horse and get yourself prepared - if you can't do that, then you shouldn't be doing this. They are there to support and help when needed, not be your slaves.


----------



## shelleyb

people who take everything too seriously!! lighten up and have a good day - does it really matter that you only came 3rd???


----------



## fuadteagan

Yeah, I agree with almost all these. BUT not only spoiled brats but simply, kids are kids. People r people. NOBODY is perfect, whatever someone says. I have seen a mom yell at her kid. In warm-up the girl seemed happy and enjoying her self and was VERY polite. She didn't have a horse she couldn't handle, it seemed but her mom was yelling her head off. She was a great rider, probably 12 and she was jumping in hunter hack (2 2' verticals). So they are in hunter hack and she goes, she messes up and is a little off and something and her mom goes "WHAT THE H***?". R u kidding me? I'm like OMG. Supportive mom! :roll: She got like 2nd or 3rd so yeah.


----------



## Cloud

Only being allowed to warm up on one rein !!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

fuadteagan said:


> and her mom goes "WHAT THE H***?". R u kidding me? I'm like OMG. Supportive mom! :roll: She got like 2nd or 3rd so yeah.


 
That was so my mom! Except she would wait until we got home and we would watch video like football teams watch game tape. She invested big money in horses, training, & time teaching us (my mom trained under hall of famers, so she expected a lot) and she pushed us, then i thought it was too hard. Now at 31, I thank her for it and for making me the rider/trainer that I am today. She taught me to expect more out of myself & to try to be/do better every time I get on a horse. 


I agree with smrobs about parents that over horse their kids. I see that way too often, either by selfish parents who have their kids ride their horses in youth classes hoping to put more points on the horse or those who just don't plain know any better & picked up the cheapest "broke" thing they could find to appease a kid.


----------



## Speed Racer

Feral children left to run loose while their sorry excuses for parents have no clue and no desire to know where their little darlings have gotten off to, or who they might be harassing. :?

I'm not a big fan of bratty younguns to start with but when the parents turn their spawn loose like it's a free for all play day, my whip hand gets a little twitchy.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

Also going to add (since I had a HORRIBLE experience at a jumping clinic last night):
Jumping in the warm up arena with people that don't call jumps
People in the warm up arena who will use your horse to stop theirs. 
Also people completely up your horses butt in the warm up, or any other arena for that matter.
People who pull on their horses heads endlessly and have absolutely no control in their feet. 
People who run their horses endlessly to 'warm up' (as stated above)
People who think they are 'perfect' in their riding abilites and therefore must glare at you if you make a mistake or if your horse is a little off. (I especially hate this if it's a snot-nosed little kid. Had quite a few of those at the clinic last night, and actually got some attitude from a couple of them!)


----------



## Iseul

I have a few that really get me wanting to start arguements  But then again, I'm known for wanting to "discuss" everything xD (I don't try to argue it, people are just stupid and say stuf they have no idea about, so I enjoy discussing it with them to make them feel as stupid as they're sounding lol)
Anyway:
-People who don't respect ribbons. I don't care if my ribbon is green, red, etc. I I have a green ribbon, my horse is new to this environment and I want to make it as safe as possible for everyone involved. I can train him to death at home, but I don't know if he'ss going to kick out at a show where he's never been before, I don't know if he's going to have a breakdown and go completely ballistic either. Green ribbon means green horse, people! Same as red means stay the hell off my butt, I can only do so much to keep away; I can't control everyone elses' horse while I'm trying to control mine. I plan on tying a red ribbon on all my horses, even if I know try don't plan to kick at all. I want my space, you don't need to run into me to get me to move. *rolls eyes*
-Pay attention to your kids..If they don't listen, they shouldn't be in public off a little leash or something. Previous horse show I was at, Reo started having a fit going in the gate (not my horse, do NOT tell me to fix it at home) and a little boy starts walking past the gate while Reo was flipping out. Reo's rider told him to move (with Reo spinning, rearing, etc) and he stops dead and looks like a deer in the headlights, realises that she's talking to him, just stands there 10 ft away, and then walks as slow as he could past the other half of the gate..really? Where on EARTH were his parents!?! Your horse doesn't understand the concept of MOVE and he's at a horse show with a bunch of crazy game horses?? Please, Please, tell me where the logic is in that?
-People beating their horse because it did or didn't do something. I agree completely with smacking a bit of sense into them when they know better, but not for a simple whinny while you're standing in the shade..
-People who never get off their horse other than to go to the bathroom..You're at a show for 13 hours, running your horse in classes and in the warm up arena..doesn't your horse need any water? Coz I'd trade for a horse I never needed to give water to and keep it healthy as anyone could that gave their's water.
-Racing around the arena (outside where everyone stands with their horses while they aren't in their class), around the parking lot, around the food/announcer's stand, etc. There's a warm up pen for a reason..if you would like to run your horse and have it too tired to run it's class decently, by all means do it somewhere away from where I'm standing with my horse watching everything around me to give her no reason or chance to think about kicking at your stupid self.
-I also agree with horses who set back and break their ties on the trailers/hitching posts. Either train it to stand, don't tie it and just hold it the whole day, or put something that it won't break or discourages it from setting back (lead rope strung through the halter and clipped, works like a charm lol).
-People who let their horses rear/kick/attack each other at the trailer..it's a great way to injur your horse, I would definitely recommend it if you're trying to kill your horse.  (sarcasm...)
-People who tie up their horse right beside the gate with their butts facing where we enter. I'm sorry, but I don't like walking behind horses on the ground or mounted, I'd rather not be forced to to get into my class and run. You don't tie your horse to the arena panels, it's just rude... :/
And that's all I'm willing to type right now, lol. There's oodles more, but the charger on my touch pod is digging into my hand as I type and it's too uncomfortable to deal with anymore, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses

Oh boy...

Feral Children. No, as much as you want to believe it, I'm not here to babysit you "darling babies" who actually are the spawn of the devil. And no, it's not my fault if your kid gets kicked by a horse because its running around without supervision.
People who feel the need to park their trailer so close to yours that if a horse kicks, its going to hit your horse. _Especially _when there is plenty of room for them to move their trailer over. :evil:
People who run their horses into the ground. I was at a ranch rodeo once and there was a guy who ran his horse along the arena wall in a cutting fashion for 35 minutes straight. Then he went to do his sortings and was back at it again afterwords!!! Poor horse didn't get a break.
People who don't respect your space in the ring. It's called a personal bubble. GTFO of it people!!!!:evil:
Kids who make their parents do all the behind the scenes work. Such as, but not limited to: bathing, grooming, tacking up, lunging, finding stuff that should have been put out the day before, feeding, watering, unloading the trailer, and loading the trailer.
People who don't know what the hell they are doing.
People who smoke and drink at events. Seriously? You're gonna get somebody killed. If you're going to smoke, do it outside and AWAY from the flammable objects such as the stalls and hay.
Rude Judges
Husslers. The "Oh I've never ridden at this event so I have to start in the beginners classes." Then they clean house and get all the cash. It's not fair to the members of this organization and the people who are trying to get better
People who beat their horses.
People with annoying horses. I know this really isn't the owners fault, but your horse hasn't shut up since you tied it to the trailer. Do something about it!!!!
Bad sports
People who brag about winning and think they are the isht just because they won the Blue ribbon. I love it even more when they bad mouth you because you didn't win.
Pushy side-liners such as trainers and moms
People who bring kickers to events and then they freak out because your horse made their horse kick.
Well, I think thats a decent list.


----------



## rc82

My biggest pet peeve at the paint shows is when certain trainers keep their cell phone, bluetooth, and/or spurs on when they're in a halter class. It's disrespectful to the people in the class and extremely disrespectful to the judges. 

Also on my list:
-barking dogs
-crazy children with no supervision
-alley hogs - don't make me wait 5 minutes to get around you with my horse all because you can't move your horse over 
-the trainers that don't move off the rail during warm ups. 
-the people that use extreme bits yet ride like they're using a snaffle. Those horrible cathedral or bike chain bits aren't ever needed. I once saw a trainer almost cut off a horses tongue with the bit she was using. Unreal. 
-those girls that have the $20,000 horse and the rich girl attitude. 
-the people that point out all the issues my pattern had. Yes, I realize my horse's front feet were a 1/2 inch off... No I don't care.


----------



## BarefootBugsy

Just thought of some more:
-People at shows parking in a way that is both space wasting and just plain stupid, especially when there is limited room to start with!
-"Sitters" - people who sit on their horse and watch the event they're competing in plus the 5 events before.
-Stallion owners not wearing an appropriate ribbon and not keeping it away from other horses. 
-Parents who buy their bratty children heaps of expensive horses to win, when the kid can't even ride the horses.
-Passengers. People who can't ride the horse but still get the results because the horse does everything.
-The kids that chuck a tantrum when they don't win. 
-When the allocated horse parking area is a million miles from the actual arena, and bathrooms >.< and when the general admission public get to park right next to the arena.

that's all I've got for now


----------



## smrobs

BarefootBugsy said:


> -"Sitters" - people who sit on their horse and watch the event they're competing in plus the 5 events before.


 I am guilty of this. Whenever I have my horse at shows or rodeos, I am usually sitting on him watching the events from over the fence. My saddle is much more comfortable for me and I end up in pain if I have to sit on those metal or wood bench seats that most of the stands are made out of.


----------



## mccylod

People who abuse their horses and biased judges


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I'm fairly new to showing. So far the only things that have bugged me are people who don't ride left to left in the warmup ring and poorly organized shows. If my ride time says 12:38, I'm there at 12:38. If I don't get in until 1:10, it's not only annoying, it also upsets the timing for both me and my horse in terms of warmup. I'm the type who likes to warm up and go.


----------



## SocietyJoe

Hmmhhhh, where do I start.


Young kids telling you how to ride YOUR horse. 


Parents that do everything for their kids eg. washing, plaiting, cleaning gear. It's your horse, get off your butt and do something. Mum made it clear that when I started she would be turn into my slave. 

Rude rider's that cut you off at shows, glare at you, and expect you to say sorry?

Unorganised event's

People getting in your way when your trying to warm up. 


THE LIST GOES ON!


Learn showing etiquette before you come to a show, but I guess you have to start some where.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

MyBoyPuck said:


> If my ride time says 12:38, I'm there at 12:38. If I don't get in until 1:10, it's not only annoying, it also upsets the timing for both me and my horse in terms of warmup. I'm the type who likes to warm up and go.


 At most dressage shows, and I think at events as well, your ride time goes by the 'show time' which is announced quite periodically throughout the show. Often times things run late, or even early, and they have to change up the ride times, but instead of going through EVERY ride and telling them that they will be riding 1/2 an hour later, they just keep the ride times and change the time itself  This may not have been true at your show though, just keep an ear out to be sure!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

donatellodemerlieux said:


> At most dressage shows, and I think at events as well, your ride time goes by the 'show time' which is announced quite periodically throughout the show. Often times things run late, or even early, and they have to change up the ride times, but instead of going through EVERY ride and telling them that they will be riding 1/2 an hour later, they just keep the ride times and change the time itself  This may not have been true at your show though, just keep an ear out to be sure!


Yes, at the more organized shows, I am aware of that "relative time" thing. This particular show literally had nobody calling the shots. My division was numbered in the 20's. When I got there for my stadium round, there were a few people wearing 20's, teens, 40's etc, and nobody was managing who went next. I took it upon myself to go over to the woman wearing #20 to go in next so the rest of the 20's could do our rounds in order. Luckily my horse was still up for the fun despite standing around for a good 30 minutes. It was a schooling show, but still could have been better managed.


----------



## Spyder

Having been a judge, rude youngsters that have no business being there ( as they don't know what they are doing) but adults will fall under this category also.

Having been a competitor...biased judges and there ARE biased judges...like the one that ALWAYS gave me a zero in some movement in every test I did under her (while I got a score of 6-7 from the other two judges.) 

Found out later she hated arabs.....so that explained that.:twisted:


----------



## Fiinx

people who cut you off...not once...not twice...but yes A LOT!! -headdesk- arena etiquette people. hahaha


----------



## xdamarisandsx

*People who don't know there arena etiquette. If you're walking, walk to the inside so people who are trotting/cantering don't have to dodge you, pass on the correct directions, call the jump you're about to go over!

*People who ignore the red/green ribbons on my horses tail! My mare isn't a kicker, but that ribbon is there cause I need people to back.off! I'm TINY and ride a 17hh warmblood, if she bucks, I'm gonna go flying half way across the arena!

*Those barns who bring 60 riders, enter them in every class which backs up the whole day even though the majority of them are little kids who shouldn't even be showing!

*Rude riders. 

*Riders who give you un-needed critique. I know my wrists aren't perfect. But guess what? You're not my coach. 

*Riders who can't ride, but get first every class, THEN brag about how much better they are then you! Sorry, kiddo. But not everyones Daddy can afford a perfect pony who knows everything for them.

*People who neglect their horses. Hey buddy, you just threw your halter over your horses bridle, didn't bother to take that super harsh bit out, losten your saddle or give him water, and then you beat the crap out of him cause he's so thirsty and exausted that he couldn't clear the fences? Wooow.


----------



## fuadteagan

I HATE bad judges! OMG. One time a judge said "no one can ride at the show, they should all be walking and trotting". Completely not true. Then the riding club that held the show had a public announcement on there website. It was a apology for the judge. HEHE. Made me laugh--she was that bad!


----------



## HorseLover123

A lot of them have already been said, but something that really annoys me is show offs. You know? people who go in a class that's too easy for them and their horse just so they can make themselves look good.. I really hate that! also, when people rub it in if you do bad in a class, some people can be very rude at shows!


----------



## waresbear

Wow, you all show with horrible fellow competitors! Someone actually smacks your horse with a crop as you ride by? Unbelievable! I show a lot, & have been for decades, never have I seen that, nor would I want to, Holy Hannah! Rest of the stuff I have seen, but I just ignore it or get out of the way, I am there to have fun & get in some good horse recreation and dammit I shall! But because I have volunteered & sat on the board of directors of a horse organization that held numerous shows, clinics, rides etc, I know the VOLUNTEER hours it takes to run a show & the prep work behind the scenes. What bugs me is when peops complain how poorly a show is run, rude to volunteer help (they are doing this for your enjoyment, not theirs) and not grateful they were given an opportunity to even attend this event. At every show I attend, no matter how small (local schooling show, maybe 50 entries) or the provincial finals at a big venue, I always, always thank the show management, because most are volunteers. And it's sincere cuz I am happy to be there. I suppose it's different if you train horses & students & your livelihood depends on your placings, but remember about judges - it's just one person's opinion for one day. I dunno what to say about a show where there is multiple judges & they all don't like your horse, maybe sorry? JK, that would mean you have things to work on, but we all do.


----------



## Can He Star

hmmmmmm u know there are only 101 things that anoy me but heres a few

-stuck up kids who think they are better than everone else on their trit trotty ponies
-kids that cry and whine
-unfair/stuck up judges
-ohh when you horses plaits/socks/cleaness is ruined (i hate that)
-geting ready and the mad rush
-show jackets and they sun(they dont match)
- food being far away
-people having no respect for your space!!! 
- no area to warm up
-car going flat out while you are trying to paint your horses feet
-crazy horses that ruin you class cause they "accidentally" run up your butt/ jamm you up on the ring or outside.
-poor sportsmanship...a big one
-people not caring about where they park their horse ie right near the entrance to the ring, 2 mm away from you, horses being but to but
- harsh brides/whips/spurs that dont need to be used...

there is only 70 more but you know thats about all i can think of..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

waresbear said:


> Wow, you all show with horrible fellow competitors! Someone actually smacks your horse with a crop as you ride by? Unbelievable! I show a lot, & have been for decades, never have I seen that, nor would I want to, Holy Hannah!.


 
You're lucky. I've seen much, much worse than that in the last 20 years I've been showing & judging. One very memorable example, in my last year of high school I competed in the state Top-Hand competition. A versatility type contest but had to be a horse you had trained yourself, WP, HUS, Reining, Barrels, Trail & Showmanship. Working the WP portion, siblings of another competitor were next to the rail flicking lit matches at everyone else's horses. They got my mare once, I pulled my foot out of my stirrup the next time around & booted the kids...smiling at the judge all the while :lol:

I totally agree with the other side of things. It does take a lot to put on & run a show smoothly. While we've never hosted a big show here though we have the room & set-up, I do horsemanship camp & a schooling show at the end & that's enough to make me want to pull my hair out! 

I have another dislike from the judge's perspective. If your kid doesn't win a class, I have no problem with you asking for my reasoning...but when I tell you your kid blew a lead in their horsemanship pattern and you then proceed to jump down my throat about how your $20,000 horse shouldn't have been beaten by a $1,000 horse I have issue and there's a darn good chance you won't see a ribbon the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Hidalgo13

> I have another dislike from the judge's perspective. If your kid doesn't win a class, I have no problem with you asking for my reasoning...but when I tell you your kid blew a lead in their horsemanship pattern and you then proceed to jump down my throat about how your $20,000 horse shouldn't have been beaten by a $1,000 horse I have issue and there's a darn good chance you won't see a ribbon the rest of the weekend.
> ​


:clap:


----------



## ridingthroughthefear

People who.make loud, rude, and snarky judgements about other riders or horses. I used to ride with a TRAINER who did this - needless to say, it was humiliating. For goodness' sakes people - try a little smile and support for your fellow competitors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

One time I heard this guy made a somewhat rude comment as I was exiting a class, was years ago at a small local show. He said "that outfit looks nothing like you would wear trail riding". I guess I must've been overdressed (royal chaps, satin hobbyhorse horsemanship body shirt, etc), for this little town and everyone else was dressed like they were going out for a casual trail ride. I was dressed like I was riding at a horseshow, go figure huh? I just smiled & said I knew this outfit would match my blue ribbon. I think it was his wife or g/f I was waiting next to for another class & discussing show attire, was a friendly chat. I told her to think boardroom not barnyard when dressing for a show, she said it was excellent advice. I can't say I was the one to influence the show attire standard in following shows cuz I wasn't the only one dressed properly, a few others were too, but mostly everyone after that time, started putting together great show outfits to match their excellent riding abilities. This was a long time ago, and I haven't heard anything remotely rude since then, but everyone else will come up to me with gossip about what coach or trainer said what about who, I don't wanna hear it.


----------



## blush

It drives me nuts when a show is running 3 hours behind and nobody bothers to tell the competitors...

My day is timed out and it throws off both me and my horse when I'm ready to warm up for my 3' class when they said it would start and they've only started the 2' division. Like wtf, I don't care so much if the show is late, just inform everybody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

When people laugh at you for going off course. I know I'm not top competitor, but I'm trying at least. 

AND people who beat their horse when the horse spooks.


----------



## hunterjumper335

I've had a woman shout out the wrong jump to me, when I got lost durring my first ever puddle jumper class, JUST so her daughter had a chance at placing. I was stupid to believe her, but durring times like that strange people can manage to sound just like your trainers..


----------



## Saddlebag

People who punish their horses for not being in the ribbons.


----------



## Saddlebag

Oh yeah, judges who don't have the ba**s to dismiss a rider that is cruel to the horse.


----------



## HunterChick

Teenagers yelling and arguing with their parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drives me NUTS


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I hate when I'm in a class and someone speeds up to pass me and then slows their horse down so much that I have to pass them immediately after.

I hate when other people tell me how to do something with my horse, especially less experienced people such as little kids.


----------



## Sunny

Ignorant know-it-alls. Here is a conversation I had two days ago with a somewhat-relative.

Man: My horse was proud cut.
Mom: What's proud cut?
Me: It's when a horse is gelded, but...
Man: NO, Nope! That's not it. It's when a horse was bred before they were gelded.
Me: Oh, really? -eye roll-

First of all, he didn't even let me finish what I was saying before he interrupted me and told me I was wrong. Second, HE WAS THE ONE WHO WAS WRONG. Proud cut is a myth.

-sigh-
This guy is a know-it-all in every aspect, though. Not just horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sunny said:


> Proud cut is a myth.


That depends on who you talk to. My vet was the one to educate me on what proud cut is. It's when they don't remove the hormone sac that is attached to the testicles when they geld, so the horse retains all the testosterone without the ability to breed. They do it a lot with show horses (especially halter arabs) so they have that stallion look and demeanor without having to worry about them breeding. He also said that a lot of vets won't remove the hormone sac because it's difficult to get to and takes a little more time/effort to remove.

ANYWAY, I have never competed in a show, but I have been to plenty of local shows (as a spectator and as "hired help") and here are my pet peeves as a person on the ground:

-*Competitors who get ****ed off at their horse when they don't get the blue ribbon, even when it's the competitor's "fault," not the horse's.* Had this happen at one of the local schooling shows. Teenage girl was showing her two-year-old QH in the English halter division (against one other horse) and they got second place. Even I could see that it was the girl's fault: she didn't set up the colt up correctly, he looked like he'd just walked off the field and into the ring (wasn't "squeaky clean"), etc. Anyway, as they're walking out of the arena, the colt nudged her elbow. Didn't climb up her shoulder. Didn't get pushy. Just nudged her elbow with his nose. She went BALLISTIC! Started shanking him back hard (with a stud chain!), yelling at him, basically terrifying the poor guy. 

-*Competitors who are extremely rude to the ground help.* Different show, same venue. Was working the entry gate. Was doing a pretty good job, considering it was my first time ever and they had basically just picked me out of the crowd and said "Hey. You. Can you work the entry gate? Just open it at the beginning of each class." There were these teenage girls in the Western pleasure division that were obviously lifelong horse people who had serious money (they had the silvered saddles, pedigreed horses, expensive show clothes, the works). I was there working the entry gate in my work jeans, Ariat Terrains, and tee shirt with a baseball cap on. As they rode into the arena for their class, they were very loudly discussing how the people hosting the show were letting just "anyone" help, no matter how they looked or dressed. Seriously, just because I'm not a size 00 riding my fancy-schmancy paint horse in my fancy-schmancy saddle with my fancy-schmancy show clothes doesn't mean I'm worthless. Open your own damned gate next time! Also, same show, different class (Western equitation, I think), a horse spooked going in the entry gate and nearly ran me over. I had to hop the fence behind the gate double-quick to avoid being trampled. Mind you, it wasn't me the horse spooked at, but something else entirely. The chick riding the horse started yelling at ME for spooking her horse. Luckily, that time I had people come to my defense (including the owners of the farm who were hosting the show) and tell her to lay off me 'cuz it wasn't my fault. 

Last one...
-*Horse/show people who look down on spectators who don't own their own horse. *I'm sorry that my dad is severely allergic to horses so I couldn't have my own horse growing up. I'm sorry I was a broke college student at the time with no job, so I couldn't afford my own horse. That still doesn't give you the right to make fun of me, ignore me completely when I compliment your horse/riding/placing/whatever, or act like I'm less of a person than you, just because you've had a horse since you could walk and your parents can/will buy you anything you want.


----------



## Sunny

Just going to re-post a wonderful article earlier posted by Bubba13.


http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/bms/erl/PDF/Learnstall9_proudcut_apr09.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

DraftyAiresMum said:


> -*Horse/show people who look down on spectators who don't own their own horse. *I'm sorry that my dad is severely allergic to horses so I couldn't have my own horse growing up. I'm sorry I was a broke college student at the time with no job, so I couldn't afford my own horse. That still doesn't give you the right to make fun of me, ignore me completely when I compliment your horse/riding/placing/whatever, or act like I'm less of a person than you, just because you've had a horse since you could walk and your parents can/will buy you anything you want.


Wow, I thought I was imaging things when this happened to me. Before I had a horse of my own, I would get my fix by going to watch shows. One day I was at a hunter/jumper show. I was talking with the people next to me for the better part of an hour. At one point, she asked me if I was riding in any of the classes. When I told them I didn't own a horse and was just there hanging out, they suddenly had somewhere else they had to be. They moved to the other end of the ring. I always thought that was bizarre. Guess they were just snobs!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, I thought I was imaging things when this happened to me. Before I had a horse of my own, I would get my fix by going to watch shows. One day I was at a hunter/jumper show. I was talking with the people next to me for the better part of an hour. At one point, she asked me if I was riding in any of the classes. When I told them I didn't own a horse and was just there hanging out, they suddenly had somewhere else they had to be. They moved to the other end of the ring. I always thought that was bizarre. Guess they were just snobs!


It happened to me a lot at that local schooling show I mentioned (only show in my area). They'd ask if I rode or owned a horse and when I'd say no, they suddenly had no interest in me. Really irritated me.


----------



## drafteventer

This thread made me think of something that happened a couple of weekends ago.
I went with my barns showteam (as a groom) to a small local show and parked in what we thought was a good spot. A woman had her horse tied to the trailer, saw where we had parked. But waited until we unloaded all SIX horses and THEN told us that we had to move our trailer because her horse kicks.
It wouldn't have bothered me if she had told him before we unloaded all the horses. She only had one horse so even though we made a parking error, it would have been easier for her to move her horse up two spots on her trailer rather than us having to untie every horse and hold them away from the trailer so the driver could repark :\


----------



## waresbear

Sunny said:


> Just going to re-post a wonderful article earlier posted by Bubba13.
> 
> 
> http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/bms/erl/PDF/Learnstall9_proudcut_apr09.pdf
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, I printed that out & will be keeping a copy on my person for the next individual who says they have a proud cut horse. :wink:


----------



## Sunny

All credit to bubba13! He/she found it, all I did was copy and paste. :lol:
It is a great article.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes

When people enter classes that are too easy for them. One time at a show trail type event, a friend of mine had a wondeful horse who could do the course backwards and blindfolded. She should have entered him at a higher level (he would have done well there anyway), but she entered him in novice with all those poor newbies whose horses couldn't back a straight line. Of course she won, but it a rude way to win. Jerk.


Conversely, I hate people who enter levels way too high because they are afraid to be beaten by people of their skill level. It's okay to be beaten by people who are _suppose_ to beat you, but forbid you get beaten by an "equal".


----------



## apachiedragon

Brighteyes, that exact thing is what just about stopped my students from going to the local schooling shows. Not only would you have a barn full of experienced students that normally ride in rated shows come and go up against the newbies just for practice, but you would even get trainers working with new horses in the same classes as riders who have been to one or two shows. The decent thing would have been to ride unjudged in that case, but no, they just wanted a few more ribbons for the wall at the barn, so they could suck in potential clients with all that blue.

Nothing will shut down a new rider faster than going up against people they have no business riding against. If there is absolutely no hope of doing well, then why spend the money?


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I have to agree with the above two! Also people who have a horse who can do it all even though the riders can't. I have a friend who rides her mom's $35,000 ex-Grand Pix horse is 4-H shows. Umm, 4-H is a lot about having "backyard ponies" and for kids and people who can't afford the A shows. I don't like placing below her just because her horse makes her look good. I rode her horse for the first time today and discovered that her horse could make ANYBODY look good. Gah, it bothers me. So people get horses that actually CHALLENGE you, don't get the push button pony just so you can get all the blue ribbons and only have to ride twice a week, if even.


----------



## jfisher256

OMG could I talk all day and night about this!

1. People who shove me into corners when we're warming up. I was riding a smaller horse about 4 or 5 years ago and he was pony-sized, and I was happily trotting along and along beside me comes someone with a big 17hh horse and they were so close that the horse's side rubbed up against me and my horse freaks out, turns a corner, takes off and I didn't have enough time to react fast enough and he takes me over a 2'6" jump. Luckily I nor the pony were injured during this little episode.

2. Spoiled bratty kids who have their parents doing everything for them. You're the one who's riding in the show. Get off your butt and do it yourself. I've always done things on my own at shows, except for the ocassional help I'll ask for here and there.

3. People who think they're the greatest rider ever and think they're untouchable, riders who have an attitude and proceed to give you one, etc.

Blahh...I could go on and on like a lot of people here haha but I don't want to get out of hand!


----------



## Stakie

Snotty children. One of the main reasons I don't go...much.


----------



## Ohhkierst

bratty kids!!!

their parents drive them up in a remarkable trailer/rig, get out and saddle their kids 40,000 dollar horse... and the kid is completely unhappy and complaining... I CANT STAND IT!


----------



## ridingthroughthefear

ridingthroughthefear said:


> People who.make loud, rude, and snarky judgements about other riders or horses. I used to ride with a TRAINER who did this - needless to say, it was humiliating. For goodness' sakes people - try a little smile and support for your fellow competitors!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow. I have been there too. I don't understand the snarky comments at shows. Yes, we all want to win, we all want to look good...but at the end of the say, most people do it for FUN, not as a career. These people ruin the fun for everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

While I never show in hunter classes, I do show jumpers and often watch what the hunter folks do. It aggravates me to no end seeing all the "coaching" from the rail. Come on parents/coaches...let the kid alone to show what they have learned!!

Sometimes the coaching is terribly obnoxious. Sometimes it is also meant to sabotage other riders. Their students aren't THAT close and the loudly cluck, causing competitors horses to react. GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch

ridingthroughthefear said:


> Wow. I have been there too. I don't understand the snarky comments at shows. Yes, we all want to win, we all want to look good...but at the end of the say, most people do it for FUN, not as a career. These people ruin the fun for everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow. I have been there. Here is a good story 

I had a student who was entered in a BIG dressage show at 1st level. The day before the show, her horse came up lame. The show agreed to substitute the BO's horse for the show. This horse was the BO's nice looking TB who was the BO's "hack" horse. I used to get on him, from time to time, to freshen up his dressage. He was very talented, but the owner just wasn't interested in showing him.

Well, we brought him out of the field and tried to clean up his sun bleached coat and scrub him up. One problem was he HATED having his mane pulled, so we were unable to tidy him up for the show. The student did the best she could, but the mane looked, well.....BAD!! Club braids!!

The snotty trainer, at the barn hosting the show, Sneered at the horse right in front of the owners (not knowing who they were). They kept quiet.

When that 'ole hack horse won every 1st level test and the overall championship, that trainer asked "Who IS that horse?". The horse had just beaten all of her students with their fancy well trained WB's. We all laughed and the owner said "oh, he's just my old hack horse".

We still chuckle about that one....


----------



## kmdstar

Allison Finch said:


> While I never show in hunter classes, I do show jumpers and often watch what the hunter folks do. It aggravates me to no end seeing all the "coaching" from the rail. Come on parents/coaches...let the kid alone to show what they have learned!!
> 
> Sometimes the coaching is terribly obnoxious. Sometimes it is also meant to sabotage other riders. Their students aren't THAT close and the loudly cluck, causing competitors horses to react. GRRRR!!!!


I absolutely cannot stand this!! It makes the rider look terrible when you have seen them showing for the past 2 or 3 years and their parent or coach are STILL yelling instructions at them during a run. And when you are competing in barrel racing, trying to make a 16 second or less run...are you really going to be taking in everything they are saying and trying to do it in the 16 seconds you're out there at a full gallop? I don't think so...

I hate people who cry over placings. I hate crying at shows...because everyone assumes I'm crying over a placing LOL. I hate when people leave their dogs loose and unattended, why even bring them? I hate alot, but that's the top of my list.


----------



## reiningfan

I HATE parents who stand at ringside and holler at the kid the whole class and get the rest of our kids upset. If there is a parent screaming and hand waving, how can it not affect the rest of the kids as they ride by?
Saw a judge tell a parent to shut up or leave once. Stopped a class to do so. I have a huge respect for a judge who is willing to do that.
Bad ground is anotherof my peeves. You know well ahead of time that you are hosting a show, please at leave remove the hard lumps and harrow it well.
I could go on, but I like my blood pressure where it is.


----------



## LoveStory10

My friend's dad is SUPER competitive, and he's always drilling her on how to ride etc, even though he doesn't KNOW how to ride. He shocked us all at one show:

My friend was only 11 at this point, and on our old 24 yr old schoolmaster, who has only one eye. She turned him a little bit to sharp on his blind side, so he judged the distance badly, and refused. Her dad threw up his arms, and started YELLING at her! Our instructors told him to go wait with my parent who were at the trailer, but he refused. Luckily though he stopped shouting at her. 

She jumped the rest of the course beautifully, and when she was riding out, she looked at us and our instructors and smiled, then looked at her dad, and burst into tears. Instead of telling her he's sorry or something along those line, he proceeds to tell her exactly why it was her fault, and she should know better, and all that, as we walked up to the trailer to untack her horse. Then when my mom asked how it went, he said "awful, she rode sh*t!" which got my instructors VERY angry, and my friend VERY upset. We spent the next 2 hours until my class telling her she rode beautifully and we are so proud of her, but what her dad did was shocking...

Sorry for the rant lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Holy crap! This is the type of stuff that goes on at hunter shows?? I'm so glad I picked eventing. People really cluck at other rider's horses to make them spook? Adults? That is really pathetic. Come to the dark side fun people. Everyone's nice and the more the merrier!


----------



## amymarie57

Sour sports.

These two brats from my barn didn't do as good as they wanted in the show last weekend. They were extremely ****ed off afterwards and were in bad moods all day because they expected to win. They were mean all day because they seriously think EVERYTHING is a competition. Like hosing off legs is a competition to them they question everything I do and act all condescending like I'm some student of theirs! when one is only a year older than me and the other is 2 years younger!!!

So all day I told them how good I thought they rode yadda yadda. and when it came for my turn to show I do surprisingly well, ended up placing reserve champion after 8 years of not showing. Knowing I did good, they didn't say a word to me. They acted like they were asleep in their chairs. Never once said nice job or any sort of acknowledgement.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

One of my biggest peeves is when I go to an "away" show and the only source for water is 100 feet or more away from the temp stall locations so you are having to trek water for miles every time your horse needs a refill 

People who never place higher than 4th in every class who walk away with high point awards because they have entered their horse in every possible class and don't care that they exhaust their horse just so they can get medals despite their mediocrity.

People who insist on lunging their horse directly in front of the one and only jump that's in the warm up arena preventing anyone from using it in their warm up session.

People who are known trainers trying to sneak in to the adult amateur classes.

I'm sure I can think of more, but those are my biggest ones.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

MyBoyPuck said:


> Holy crap! This is the type of stuff that goes on at hunter shows?? I'm so glad I picked eventing. People really cluck at other rider's horses to make them spook? Adults? That is really pathetic. Come to the dark side fun people. Everyone's nice and the more the merrier!


Oh, I've seen people do this junk at dressage shows too, with me it was my so called "trainer" not my parent. In fact, at my horse's first show my own (previous) trainer (who went berzerk on me 3 days before the show, told me my riding was an embarrassment so not to tell people she was my trainer, yada yada yada) took a stud chain up into the metal bleachers and right as I went by on Cinny slammed it really loud and made a banging noises on the bleachers with it. Luckily, Cin was concentrating too hard to even notice but my fiance' did and was livid. Oh, and my riding was such an embarrassment... we entered horses in the same classes (because she snuck in as Adult Amateur) and I scored WAY higher than her...actually I buried her, lol.


----------



## Stakie

LoveStory10 said:


> My friend's dad is SUPER competitive, and he's always drilling her on how to ride etc, even though he doesn't KNOW how to ride. He shocked us all at one show:
> 
> My friend was only 11 at this point, and on our old 24 yr old schoolmaster, who has only one eye. She turned him a little bit to sharp on his blind side, so he judged the distance badly, and refused. Her dad threw up his arms, and started YELLING at her! Our instructors told him to go wait with my parent who were at the trailer, but he refused. Luckily though he stopped shouting at her.
> 
> She jumped the rest of the course beautifully, and when she was riding out, she looked at us and our instructors and smiled, then looked at her dad, and burst into tears. Instead of telling her he's sorry or something along those line, he proceeds to tell her exactly why it was her fault, and she should know better, and all that, as we walked up to the trailer to untack her horse. Then when my mom asked how it went, he said "awful, she rode sh*t!" which got my instructors VERY angry, and my friend VERY upset. We spent the next 2 hours until my class telling her she rode beautifully and we are so proud of her, but what her dad did was shocking...
> 
> Sorry for the rant lol


If I saw that.. I may have got violent. That is no way to treat or even teach a child. They need encouragement not belittlement.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Oh.............. and I think someone needs to put that dad on a horse and make him go over jumps so he can see it's not so easy as it looks.


----------



## Stakie

Agreeeed! ^^^^^


----------



## LoveStory10

I agree! He's a nice man, but just waaay to competitive...

He seems to think jumping a horse is easy or something


----------



## Mickey4793

People who don't call out movements in warm up. If you're going to do a half pass and there's 6 other horses in warm up warn us, say SOMETHING!

People who are WAY to hard on their horses. Like, I saw a woman once have a very decent ride, but I guess it wasn't his best because on her walk back up to the stabling she was saying how horrible her horse was and how he was the worst horse ever D:


----------



## eqkidd

Country/English riders (Saddleseat) who think they own the ring and litterally run into you
Snotty little kids
People who don't ride left shoulder left shoulder
When you say you're going to lunge here, and the people ignore you. Really? haha


----------



## Saddlebag

Stakie, we call them hockey dads, no matter the sport.


----------



## Stakie

LOL I guess this is why I don't go to many sport events at all. I get angry at people too much.


----------



## dudey

Brighteyes said:


> When people enter classes that are too easy for them. One time at a show trail type event, a friend of mine had a wondeful horse who could do the course backwards and blindfolded. She should have entered him at a higher level (he would have done well there anyway), but she entered him in novice with all those poor newbies whose horses couldn't back a straight line. Of course she won, but it a rude way to win. Jerk.
> 
> 
> Conversely, I hate people who enter levels way too high because they are afraid to be beaten by people of their skill level. It's okay to be beaten by people who are _suppose_ to beat you, but forbid you get beaten by an "equal".


 
not to sure where abouts you live or come from but where abouts i compete there are restrictions on entering classes to stop this? is it not the same


----------



## dudey

rubbish course builder strides all over the place!!! agrrrr


----------



## HorseFahj

I really have no regard for what others do to their horses, as it's none of my business, but when it effects me or my daughter or our horse then I have a problem with it.

Take this for example. At my daughter's last local show there was this woman riding this crazy OTTB, who of course was in almost in all of my daughter's classes. This horse was bucking and kicking out so high and during the first class of the day it kicked over the rail and a young child just missed getting hit! The woman riding him told everyone to back away. It acted out all day, whether it was in the show ring, warm up ring, or just walking back to its trailer.

People who bring dangerous horses there bother me. What if a young kid loses control of their horse and runs into a dangerous horse and that young kid and/or its horse gets seriously injured? It isn't worth it to me especially at local level.

Just to add one more thing, my daughter said there was a woman and a group of children who would mutter, "Whoaaaaaaa" as my daughter plodded by them in the show ring, stopping her horse each time. The judge had been critiquing her horse's slowness all day (she had no energy that day, she always has more "go" to her) and this did not help.


----------



## MinnickVerse

People who don't listen to what jump you call out your going to, happened to me, my trainer yelled it too, got run into, horses were fine  and people who cut you off, annoying judges.


----------



## SaddleDragon

eqkidd said:


> Country/English riders (Saddleseat) who think they own the ring and litterally run into you
> Snotty little kids
> People who don't ride left shoulder left shoulder
> When you say you're going to lunge here, and the people ignore you. Really? haha


So you dont mind as long as its not a ss rider? SS horses are faster than the rest, If you dont stay on the rail, unless to pass, you will always get run over.


My pet peeves. Trainers at 4-H shows and a level horses at open shows. If your horse is competitive at that level why ruin everyones elses chance at a ribbon because you want to school your horse. Thats what an arena at home is for.

Ungrateful people. Horses are a privilidge and should be respected, even if they did blow a lead or something. I can still see you when you go out back to beat the crap out of the poor thing.

Parents that live thru their kids. If you want to ride, RIDE. Dont force little suzie to do it if she doesnt want to. Makes the kids resentful and the horses sour. 

coaching on the rail
bad sportsmanship
horses that have no one watching them when they are tied to the trailer
DRAMA.....
Thainers that are so rude, it embarasses the clients....yeah, Ive seen it. Poor kid.
And the list could go on forever.......


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Saw another thing that bothers me at shows last night. 

Attacking a hot horse with a hose and running the cold water over their backs right away. It was 98 degrees with cement like humidity and it was a speed show so these horse were HOT and worked hard. I just want to say take it slow folks, start legs, necks, chest until they cool down significantly before you run it over their backs.


----------



## Barn Boss

People who dont have anything to do with their horse other than riding them


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I thought of something else! People who complain even AFTER they've won either high point or reserve.

A "friend" of mine won reserve high point at a 4-H show. She then went on to complain how "it's not fair that I didn't get high point! It's only because I don't jump, I should get to win high point." um, are you kidding me? That day my horse was acting up so much that I literally could not control him. And you're complaining about RESERVE HIGH POINT?! Ugh!


----------



## Allison Finch

I can't stand students/parents/owners/etc Who only judge their success by the ribbons they win. I tell my students, early on, that if it is ribbons they want, I will go to the store and buy a whole role of ribbon.

There are times when I won first place and was not pleased with the ride...and there are times I didn't place when I was thrilled with the ride. Success doesn't have a ribbon, IMO.


----------



## Allison Finch

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Saw another thing that bothers me at shows last night.
> 
> Attacking a hot horse with a hose and running the cold water over their backs right away. It was 98 degrees with cement like humidity and it was a speed show so these horse were HOT and worked hard. I just want to say take it slow folks, start legs, necks, chest until they cool down significantly before you run it over their backs.


http://www.icehorse.net/second_tier/products/xc.html


It does not harm to put cold water on a horse, contrary to popular belief. When I event and get the horse into the vet box after XC, You completely douse the horse in cold water, even packing Ice around the necks when it is hot. Oh, my....we even let the horse sip water!

Cooling hot horses after cross country would break all of the old, traditional rules. You just have to do it. You have too few minutes to get the horse recovered. Neither I or anyone I know, have lost a horse yet.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I left barrels because so much bothered me there that it was no longer fun. Now I don't have nearly as much to complain about. 
However at the show this weekend, we had one woman who rides Prelim showing her horse in BN. She was the rider right before me, and I was constantly waiting on her. 

For cross country I went over towards the start box when 10 was called (I was rider 12). This woman decided to just get on her horse at the same time (she was number 11!) and start schooling. The announcer, her friend/instructor, and the grounds crew were all telling her to go to the start box while she schooled her horse over the practice fences. Finally she walked like she had all day over and was like "What number are you on" Which got a resounding "YOU" from everyone. *headdesk*

If I knew I was going to have an extra 10 minutes standing around, I would have waited to go over and avoided having my horse getting all excited because he thought we were starting. Pay attention and have consideration for other riders!


----------



## Allison Finch

Why the heck wasn't she eliminated? She absolutely would be in any recognized event. That is outrageous.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Not sure. But to be fair, the girl who won the smurf (18" division) was also using a standing martingale -- which I believe is reason for elimination anywhere else.


----------



## Allison Finch

Yup, standing martingales are illegal. I've never seen one allowed anywhere on the show grounds and have the rider not be immediately eliminated...in any division.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

That's what I thought. And it's a shame because the other girl from my barn would have placed had that rider been eliminated. Winning isn't everything of course, but it would have been fun for her to have gone home with a ribbon. 

I guess this is what you have to deal with when you're doing unrecognized events.


----------



## CCHjumper77

Obnoxious people in the schooling ring who DON'T call the jump they are going to use.
Trainers who stare you down like you don't compare to their rider!
Laughing when you leave the ring after you hit a rail or something.
Over sarcastic riders who say "Good Ride!" 
Dogs running in and out of horses. 
Gate person who lets other horses in before you when he said you can go in -_- 

That's just a short list....


----------



## 2manypets

Wild, unruly kids and/or dogs running loose all over the place! I always carry a dog or 2 with me to shows, but they are well-trained and stay at the trailer, not roaming free.


----------



## bubbleslove

Two words: velcro seat. Uuuugh - people use it as an excuse to put their kids on horses they have no business riding. 

My favorites lately have been those who tie their kickers to the fence near the alleyway, and then walk away...basically you have no choice but to squeeze by their horse and hope you don't end up with an injury on either you or your horse. 

My newest has been people who crowd the entry to the alley, so that you have to try and push through them, even though your horse has a red ribbon and they've all been asked to back up because your horse kicks. Then you get the blank stare as they make their horses take a tiny step back, and get upset when your horse starts getting ****y. 

All time favorite are little tiny over-horsed kids with huge spurs on. Totally makes sense, they can't even hold themselves on without the velcro seat, but you gave them spurs.


----------



## eqkidd

SaddleDragon said:


> So you dont mind as long as its not a ss rider? SS horses are faster than the rest, If you dont stay on the rail, unless to pass, you will always get run over.
> 
> 
> My pet peeves. Trainers at 4-H shows and a level horses at open shows. If your horse is competitive at that level why ruin everyones elses chance at a ribbon because you want to school your horse. Thats what an arena at home is for.
> 
> Ungrateful people. Horses are a privilidge and should be respected, even if they did blow a lead or something. I can still see you when you go out back to beat the crap out of the poor thing.
> 
> Parents that live thru their kids. If you want to ride, RIDE. Dont force little suzie to do it if she doesnt want to. Makes the kids resentful and the horses sour.
> 
> coaching on the rail
> bad sportsmanship
> horses that have no one watching them when they are tied to the trailer
> DRAMA.....
> Thainers that are so rude, it embarasses the clients....yeah, Ive seen it. Poor kid.
> And the list could go on forever.......


I don't care what discipline your horse is. I just don't want him to hit me. Most of the horses I've had almost hit me are CEP horses, it is just from experience. But then again, there are a lot of chill ones, just like any breed or discipline.
And I do take my horse to open shows to school. I know a lot of trainers do too for the younger horses who need show experience. It's a lot cheaper and great for the horse.

What's wrong with coaching on the rail?


----------



## kmdstar

eqkidd said:


> What's wrong with coaching on the rail?


It's annoying and distracting, that's what lessons at HOME are for, also makes the rider look bad if they need their coach yelling things at them at a show especially if it's not even their first year showing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Allison Finch said:


> Ice Horse XC Cross Country Cooling Horse System
> 
> 
> It does not harm to put cold water on a horse, contrary to popular belief. When I event and get the horse into the vet box after XC, You completely douse the horse in cold water, even packing Ice around the necks when it is hot. Oh, my....we even let the horse sip water!
> 
> Cooling hot horses after cross country would break all of the old, traditional rules. You just have to do it. You have too few minutes to get the horse recovered. Neither I or anyone I know, have lost a horse yet.


Thanks for sharing that Allison! That's something I've had drilled into my head by many owners, trainers & vets for the last 30 years. I've never seen anyone personally have a problem because of it but have heard of many cases of horses tying up from it. Don't know that I will be able to break the ingrained habit of a slow cool down but I won't worry about them anymore when I see that.


----------



## rlcarnes

eqkidd said:


> I don't care what discipline your horse is. I just don't want him to hit me. Most of the horses I've had almost hit me are CEP horses, it is just from experience. But then again, there are a lot of chill ones, just like any breed or discipline.
> And I do take my horse to open shows to school. I know a lot of trainers do too for the younger horses who need show experience. It's a lot cheaper and great for the horse.
> 
> What's wrong with coaching on the rail?


If you need to be coached from the rail you don't need to be in the show arena. Like others have said it is detracting, and unfair to those who don't have a trainer there. I do have a huge problem with people who have level horses and bring them to the 4-H and open shows. You have your fun at the big shows now let me have a chance to let my skills and horse shine at the lower levels. sorry that I was not blessed with tons of money to spend on an expensive riding outfit or big name trainer. My $2300 horse is good enough for me. I knew that I couldn't compete at the big shows. 
Bottom line don't be the big fish in the little pond just because you can.

If you want to school at a lower level show than ride in the class but don't ride for a ribbon. Most of us in the lower levels work hard all year for our chance to shine and we can't because of your wanting to school your horse to get more practice in just so you can clean up the show. Don't you want to challenge your self?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

SaddleDragon said:


> My pet peeves. Trainers at 4-H shows and a level horses at open shows. If your horse is competitive at that level why ruin everyones elses chance at a ribbon because you want to school your horse. Thats what an arena at home is for.


I take youngsters to local/open/4-H sponsored shows before I take them to breed shows to get them in a show arena for exposure & make sure they can handle it and are ready without spending near the amount in entry fees & hauling. It isn't about ruining someone's chances, it's a training opportunity plain and simple. In my area a good number of the 4-H mounts are top level horses that do double duty. Our county club has at least 10 that I can think of that have titles, congress top 10's or wins, etc and those ARE 4-H kids. If they didn't want quality horses at their shows they wouldn't offer added money open classes. If I can haul 15 miles and ride a $1000 added class for $10 bucks, it would be stupid not to and there is always competition from 4-Hers as well as trainers alike. If it's a $40 ride all day practice show just for ribbons that's a different story. 

I agree with you on the coaching on the rail. I can't stand it. Take it to the warm up arena or do it at home. Once they are in a class they should be able to do it on their own and if they don't do it to trainer's satisfaction then they know what to work on before the next show. Now I will sit in a chair and shake my head no if they blow a lead or pick up the wrong diagonal but never stand on the rail and coach.


----------



## rlcarnes

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I take youngsters to local/open/4-H sponsored shows before I take them to breed shows to get them in a show arena for exposure & make sure they can handle it and are ready without spending near the amount in entry fees & hauling. It isn't about ruining someone's chances, it's a training opportunity plain and simple. In my area a good number of the 4-H mounts are top level horses that do double duty. Our county club has at least 10 that I can think of that have titles, congress top 10's or wins, etc and those ARE 4-H kids. If they didn't want quality horses at their shows they wouldn't offer added money open classes. If I can haul 15 miles and ride a $1000 added class for $10 bucks, it would be stupid not to and there is always competition from 4-Hers as well as trainers alike. If it's a $40 ride all day practice show just for ribbons that's a different story.
> 
> I agree with you on the coaching on the rail. I can't stand it. Take it to the warm up arena or do it at home. Once they are in a class they should be able to do it on their own and if they don't do it to trainer's satisfaction then they know what to work on before the next show. Now I will sit in a chair and shake my head no if they blow a lead or pick up the wrong diagonal but never stand on the rail and coach.


High level horses at low level shows are a very sore spot for me. In my 4-h show days, we only had a few riders that showed breed and other associations. It never failed that it was in my division. My horse and I always worked our butts off to get a ribbon and they would just walk in and sweep the blues. It is supposed to be a low level of competition for a reason- We can't compete at the higher levels that's why we stay here. As for using it for a novice rider to get used to a show I have no problem as long as it isn't mom's $100,000 champion show horse that has been to worlds and back- it is not fair to us that can only afford a lesson here and there and piece our outfits together from past seasons. We deserve a chance to shine too- otherwise whats the point? If we know that the big high level horses will be at our low level shows why should I spend the money and time just to not even have a shot? Ribbons aren't everything but- they justify our sacrifice and time and energy in our show horse.


----------



## Allison Finch

eqkidd said:


> What's wrong with coaching on the rail?


I find it...."inelegant". It shows that the coach/parent has no regard for the student's ability to use their own minds and ability. It looks BAD for the coach/parent doing it, too. It shows that they cannot instill the knowledge needed to survive ONE class without them.

Overall, I find it rude and distracting. Sadly, it has also been used as a way to sabotage other riders, too.

I love eventing for having addressed this issue. If you are caught giving ANY advice or instruction while the rider is "on course/test" the rider is eliminated....period.


----------



## rlcarnes

Allison Finch said:


> I find it...."inelegant". It shows that the coach/parent has no regard for the student's ability to use their own minds and ability. It looks BAD for the coach/parent doing it, too. It shows that they cannot instill the knowledge needed to survive ONE class without them.
> 
> Overall, I find it rude and distracting. Sadly, it has also been used as a way to sabotage other riders, too.
> 
> I love eventing for having addressed this issue. If you are caught giving ANY advice or instruction while the rider is "on course/test" the rider is eliminated....period.


I love it Kudos to eventing now if we could just let the whole show world know we would be riding easy  and not distracted


----------



## dudey

maybe they dont have much confidence !


----------



## Allison Finch

There are some disciplines that really annoy me. When their friends are riding, they simply scream and whistle and yell. Do they really think judges believe it is all for the quality of the ride alone? Judges have more discretion than that.


----------



## eqkidd

I don't see anything wrong with coaching on the rail. Maybe it's because I see it at every show I go to. If you pay for it, you should get it. It's not because you're not a good enough rider. You have a trainer to win at the level I'm at, that's why you pay them to do everything for you and coach you on the rail.

When I take my horse to an open show or schooling show, I go there to school. I don't go to 'clean up.' It's not fun then. I compete at the level I am at because I have a horse for it and I want to have fun trying. Sometimes I don't even go in a class, the warm-up is just as good.


----------



## rlcarnes

Well you are the only one that I see doing it fair. In my area they just wanted the ribbons. I still don't like coaching on the rail. You have enough on your mind with out being shouted at by your trainer. Thats when the training wheels come off and you had better be able to ride without them. does it really help any way? When I show I am so focused on my ride that I don't even pay attention to my trainer. I have enough trouble watching for crazy riders and making sure that my horse is perfect I don't need someone barking orders at me from outside the ring.


----------



## SaddleDragon

Allison Finch said:


> There are some disciplines that really annoy me. When their friends are riding, they simply scream and whistle and yell. Do they really think judges believe it is all for the quality of the ride alone? Judges have more discretion than that.


Some horse air up and really show it off. I know my ASB's really feed off of the energy they get from it. They love it. Its fun. 
Boring quiet....thats why I dont watch golf....I like horses with energy.


----------



## TheMadHatter

I cannot STAND "show moms" (and some dads!) Who put their child on a notsowellbuilt horse and expect them to win just because they're in a $300 outfit and the horse is wearing a $1500 show saddle, blinged to the teeth. Most of the time when their kid loses to another who is on a very well managed horse with great confirmation, they get so freakin huffy and super mad. Uh....hello?!? They're only children and its only a $6 show, get over it! Don't chew your kid or the other kid out over $6. It ain't worth it, honey!

I also can't stand local judges nowadays. They are so biased! Western halter horses are supposed to be 2 seconds away from a heart attack, gaited horses should be emaciated and when it comes to WP horses? Be a peanut roller or GO HOME! That's their view now days and it buuuuuugs me! Ugh, does it ever bug me. I compete against a horse in western halter that actually has cellulite o_o cellulite!! Guess what? She wins every time. I work hard to produce rippling muscles on mine and she just leaves her's in a stall to eat 24/7. Ugh >>

Another thing that bugs me is people who bully or beat their horses to see "results". Waiting outside of the arena at a State championship show one time I saw a woman park out her beautiful, solid black Racking horse stud. He parked out well, listened to her cues but he was obviously bored and started to fall asleep. She would snatch on his halter to make him wake up and scare that poor thing to death! Then, being a boy, bored and sleepy, he let "himself" down (all my geldings do that when they get relaxed, I guess they just don't want to hold it in! Lol) and when she saw that he was "down and out" so to speak, she struck his manhood as hard as she could with her whip. He squealed and jumped, pulling up quickly. She had the maddest look on her face as she wiggled that whip in his face and said, "if you do that again, I'll hit it harder!" The class hadn't even started yet!!!!!  this woman also tried to get my father and Sunny disqualified by trying to make Sunny kick her, but that's a whole different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter

She would snatch on his halter to wake him up*

Sorry, can't edit on my phone

Oh wait, yes I can! Haha nevermind 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rlcarnes

I agree local judges can be awful. People screaming at their horse for no reason... really? Horses have better hearing than we do- they can hear just fine. Whipping a boy's "manhood" OUCH!!! He was bored! What else is he supposed to do? you know tickling my geldings belly when he is "down and out" works just the same. I mean I'm a girl and that makes me hurt! Bottom line- don't line up so early!


----------

